# Dry hopping times



## falcon250 (9/9/13)

G'day all,


What would be the best dry hopping times for galaxy and cascade hops? I recently did a Stone & Wood Pacific Ale clone dry hopped with Galaxy pellets and it came out very bitter, can extra bitterness be gained from 
about 8 days dry hopping? Has anyone got a table or guide referencing optimal times?

Any ideas always greatfully received!.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (9/9/13)

Pretty sure you wont get a single IBU from dry hopping...bitterness extract happens north of 80 degrees or thereabouts?


----------



## krausenhaus (10/9/13)

It won't affect the IBUs but it can add perceived bitterness.

Personally, I think eight days is too long a duration for dry hopping (especially with Galaxy) but I know there are brewers who are quite happy doing it.

I would be inclined to use extra Galaxy but only dry hop for three days. Galaxy can throw off some really grassy flavours if they're left in for a while.


----------



## syl (10/9/13)

Be careful with galaxy in particular!!!! More than any other hop! Just give it 3 days as stated above to get the great aroma without the grass clippings!


----------



## HBHB (10/9/13)

Q:

How much did you use of each, at what stage did you add them and at what temperature was the beer, plus for how long?

Martin


----------



## slash22000 (10/9/13)

I find 3 days is long enough 99% of the time. 5 days if I'm too lazy to bottle/keg.

Assuming we are talking about ~20ºC temperatures here. If it's much hotter it'll work faster, colder it will work slower.


----------



## falcon250 (10/9/13)

HBHB said:


> Q:
> 
> How much did you use of each, at what stage did you add them and at what temperature was the beer, plus for how long?
> 
> Martin


Gday Martin from memory in a 11 litre brew for a small corny keg it was 5g for 40 mins, 5 g for 15 mins and 5 g 5 mins before the then dry hopped with 15g, I'm pretty sure that's what I did. Cheers.


----------



## manticle (11/9/13)

IBU is a measure of solubilised alpha acids in wort. Hops contain other compounds that can be perceived as bitter that don't need to be isomerised to be bitter. Just try soaking hops in water for 3 days or chewing on a pellet. No isomerisation, still bitter.

I dry hop for 2-3 days in the cold and I think that's all you need.


----------



## Dave70 (12/9/13)

When you say bitter, do you mean more 'harsh' flavors? 
I've had this with extended dry hopping as well as grassy flavors, even with the delicious Amarillo.
Like the previous caller remarked, 2 to 3 days is pretty much spot on in most cases.


----------



## scon (12/9/13)

manticle said:


> IBU is a measure of solubilised alpha acids in wort. Hops contain other compounds that can be perceived as bitter that don't need to be isomerised to be bitter. Just try soaking hops in water for 3 days or chewing on a pellet. No isomerisation, still bitter.
> 
> I dry hop for 2-3 days in the cold and I think that's all you need.


I was actually just wondeirng about this today, so you dry hop while cold crashing? If not, how do people manage the two of these? Dry hop then cold crash?


----------



## syl (12/9/13)

scon said:


> I was actually just wondeirng about this today, so you dry hop while cold crashing? If not, how do people manage the two of these? Dry hop then cold crash?


Dry hop 2-3 days. If that is when you are cold crashing, then so be it.

EDIT: I do 3 days.


----------

